# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Posting Problems

## RatHat

Is anyone getting this problem? If so, how do I get around it when trying to post a question that includes some VBA code that is wrapped in the code tags?

This is what I get when I try to post:

Sucuri WebSite Firewall - CloudProxy - Access Denied
What is going on?
You are not allowed to access the requested page. If you are the site owner, please open a ticket in our support page if you think it was caused by an error: https://support.sucuri.net. If you are not the owner of the web site, you can contact us at cloudproxy@sucuri.net. Also make sure to include the block details (displayed below), so we can better troubleshoot the error.
Block details
Your IP: REMOVED
URL: http://www.excelforum.com/newthread....postthread&f=7
Your Browser: Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_11_5) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/47.0.2526.111 Safari/537.36 OPR
Block ID: SQLi17
Block reason: SQL injection was detected and blocked.
Time: Wed, 15 Jun 2016 00:37:17 -0400
Server ID: cp11015
Sucuri CloudProxy
CloudProxy is a WebSite Firewall from Sucuri. It stands between your site and the rest of the world and protects against attacks, malware infections, DDOS, brute force attempts and mostly anything that can harm it.

Not only that, but your sites get cached, speeding it up quite a bit. Interested? Visit http://cloudproxy.sucuri.net

----------


## RatHat

As I posted this without issue, it looks like I get the problem because I have the VBA code in the post I am trying to make.  :Confused: 

The red highlight above is mine.

----------


## RatHat

I have tried again to post my question, this time from a different computer running from a different internet provider and I still get this problem when trying to post the VBA code wrapped in code tags.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi RatHat,*

Sometimes Sucuri does* not like certain combinations of characters*. In a code the solution is usually to add a space at the offending place. 
So you paste the code in Code Tags with the extra space at the appropriate point. 
Usually this will not cause a problem when someone tries to use your code as the VB Editor will usually automatically remove the space when the code you give is pasted into the VB Editor

_...............

*Check these Threads out for more detail:
*
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4295092

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4226385

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4283991

http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-a-thread.html

So *you may need to use the space trick* discussed in those Threads somewhere in your code.
_................

If you find out what is the offending character combination in your code, then please feed back and let us know 
*
_ - Up until now we know of 2 things:
*
_1)  Replace___(Replace  
_____- the problem occurs if there is no space in between ( which is what you would normally do of course in a code ) 

_2 ) A less than sign with some combination of 4 characters 

*Alan*.

_............................

P.s.1 
It may be best to experiment posting with different character combinations and spaces here in the Test Sub Forum:
http://www.excelforum.com/development-testing-forum/
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...27#post4412527
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...ml#post4114849
Just post a small bit of your code. Then post more and more of the code until the problem occurs. Then you will be able to locate the offending character combination.  
That is how I discovered the Replace___(Replace   problem. Try posting exactly this:

*Replace(Replace*

It should give you the Sucuri problem ( Note here I have used the Black Character trick to make it look to you as if I have written it normally.  In fact it looks like this in the Editor before posting, as I coloured an arbitrary character Black!!:

Replace(R[COLOR="#000000"]e[/COLOR]place

P.s 2
( Note: usually the problem will occur if the character combination is anywhere in the Post, not just in the Code Window )

----------


## RatHat

Many thanks Alan,

Been waylaid for the past week or so with work so will get back to this and try to see where the glitch is. Now that you have reminded me, I remember using the colour coding fix for other issues when posting on different sites, so this may well do the trick for me.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .....Many thanks Alan,
> ....Now that you have reminded me, I remember using the colour coding fix for other issues when posting on different sites, so this may well do the trick for me.



You is welcome, thanks getting back
 :Smilie: 
I have never noticed these problems anywhere else. 
But I do not post much anywhere else anymore!
But interesting that you note problems elswhere. I always thought problems were the Hallmark Chartacteristic of Excel Forum Lol..
 :Smilie: 
*Alan*

----------


## RatHat

Alan,

I used to help on a couple of anti virus forums, and there would sometimes be issues posting script code, so this was also a good workaround to "fool" the filters without altering the actual content. It also worked well where links were not advisable to be clickable by posting h_tt_p instead of http.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .... worked well where links were not advisable to be clickable by posting h_tt_p instead of http.



That sounds handy_....
Alan

_....P.s. Good also for getting past the censoring of naughty words .. lol
 :Smilie:

----------

